# My new young betta doesn't want to eat..



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just recently got a new male crowntail betta. I've never gotten a betta this young, because all of the other bettas I've bought were just about fully grown. This is a little guy. He swims around and seems happy but when I feed him, he doesn't seem interested at all. I tried flakes and pellet food, he doesn't want either of it. I've had him for 2 days now.. is this just him getting used to his surroundings or should I be worried? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he might just be adjusting, but since he is young he might not be able to swallow large pellets yet. Try a smaller kind


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

Try moving the tank to a different area if he keeps it up thats how I got my male VT to eat. But, he's not young he was abused by the past owner!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tried freeze dried blood worms. My young girl would only eat those for a little while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably adjusting to his new home. I've used Hikari micro pellets for some of my fish that were very small.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks! Good ideas. I'm gonna try out the smaller pellets and move her tank. If that doesn't work, then I'll go to the blood worms.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds good!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't move her tank just yet. I can take some fish up to a week to feel comfortable enough to start eating.. just try the smaller pellets and some patience


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine didn't eat for a few days.
As has been said, this may be normal.

Some of those 'pellets' are quite bit, even my fish has trouble with the big ones sometimes and spits them up.
I always weed out the small ones and give those to him, or break the big ones in two. He's adult too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can't find smaller pellets, you can just crush the ones you already have.That's what I do for my smaller girls.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sad news guys.. my young betta died today. I tried everything with no luck.  I'm not sure why things didn't work out. Thanks for everyones' advice anyways!

I've never had such bad luck with bettas..all of mine lived past 3 years! The only difference is that I bought this guy at Petsmart..I hate seeing bettas in those small cups and I kinda wanted to save him. I'm determined to have another betta though..does anyone have any suggestions on what the best place is to adopt a betta? I want a good hardy betta..I hate losing bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your betta!


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

very sorry to hear that


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

My local petsmart recently had a shipment of bettas with columnaris. I lost my new female, and my male because the disease spread to him. It sounds like there was nothing you could of done to prevent it. I am sorry to hear about your loss. D:


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for telling me that Noko! That definitely makes me feel better. I'm sorry about your fish too


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry about your little guy.


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

sorry about that.


----------



## fishguy3 (Feb 6, 2010)

oops


----------

